# Panís de l'Índia / Blat de moro



## chics

Bon dia, encara que sigui amb pluja...

En anglès és _corn_, en portuguès _milho_, en castellà _millo_ o _maiz_, en francès _maïs_... 
Nosaltres solem dir *blat de moro*, tot i que també tenim _panís_. És _blat de moro_ més informal que _panís_? D'on venen aquestes paraules? En tenim d'altres en català per a anomenar això?

Gracies, i bona revetlla!


----------



## DrLindenbrock

chics said:


> Bon dia, encara que sigui amb pluja...
> 
> En anglès és _corn_, en portuguès _milho_, en castellà _millo_ o _maiz_, en francès _maïs_...
> Nosaltres solem dir *blat de moro*, tot i que també tenim _panís_. És _blat de moro_ més informal que _panís_? D'on venen aquestes paraules? En tenim d'altres en català per a anomenar això?
> 
> Gracies, i bona revetlla!


 
I en italià, encara que _mais_ (accent tònic sobre A) sigui la paraula més "científica", diem també _granoturco_ o _granturco_.
_Grano_ = blat, i es diu _turco_ perquè antigament era una cosa "estranya" per als italians (i per als europeus), i a les coses estrayes se les donava noms amb referència als turcs, als moros, als àrabs, als sarraïns.
Potser que era una cosa que passava a tota Europa, i també a Catalunya.

A més, hi ha un altra planta que en italià es diu _grano saraceno_ i en francès _sarrasin_. No sembla que's tracti de una planta que ve dels països àrabs, però ja que a la gent li quedava extranya, té aquest nom.
En anglès en _buckwheat_. En la viquipèdia catalana se les donen diversos noms, com _fajol_ o _blat negre_.

Fins una altra


----------



## brau

Jo en tinc una nova. Jo dic "dacsa". Segons tinc entès, aquesta és una paraula que ve de l'àrab, una de les que, per la seua estància més llarga per ací, van deixar al català de València. A la ciutat de Castelló, i per lògica supose que d'allí cap al Nord, en diuen "panís", i a l'extrem més al sud de la província de València, i per lògica supose que d'allí cap al sud, també en diuen "panís". "Dacsa", per tant, sembla ser que s'utilitza al centre del País Valencià (sembla ser, perquè aquesta afirmació ve només de suposicions meues després de parlar i sentir a gent). "Dacsa" és, però, la paraula normativa estàndard al País Valencià.


----------



## Eva Maria

Chics, 

A la zona del Baix Camp sempre l'he sentit anomenar "moresc" (clarament relacionat amb el terme "blat de moro").

Eva M


----------



## panjabigator

brau said:


> Jo en tinc una nova. Jo dic "dacsa". Segons tinc entès, aquesta és una paraula que ve de l'àrab, una de les que, per la seua estància més llarga per ací, van deixar al català de València. A la ciutat de Castelló, i per lògica supose que d'allí cap al Nord, en diuen "panís", i a l'extrem més al sud de la província de València, i per lògica supose que d'allí cap al sud, també en diuen "panís". "Dacsa", per tant, sembla ser que s'utilitza al centre del País Valencià (sembla ser, perquè aquesta afirmació ve només de suposicions meues després de parlar i sentir a gent). "Dacsa" és, però, la paraula normativa estàndard al País Valencià.



Molt interesant brau.  Per casualitat, vaig cercar al diccionari i no podia vaig lograr trobar "dacsa." 

Penses que es perque el diccionari es de la llengua catalana i no valenciana?


----------



## brau

panjabigator said:


> Molt interesant brau.  Per casualitat, vaig cercar al diccionari i no podia vaig lograr trobar "dacsa."
> 
> Penses que es perque el diccionari es de la llengua catalana i no valenciana?



Hola panjabigator. Doncs no ho buscaries be, perque si que apareix al GREC, així com a l'Alcover-Moll. Al GREC apareixen pràcticament totes les paraules normativitzades encara que siguen estàndard només a un territori (almenys en el cas de València). Aquesta és la definició del GREC:


 dacsa  

  [s. XV; probablement de l'àr. _dáqsa_ 'gra menut semblant al mill', per bé que no ben documentat; mot especialment valencià i eivissenc]
_ f_ _ dial_  BOT /AGR  Blat de moro.


Pel que fa a la teua última pregunta, al País Valencià parlem català, no una llengua diferent, per be que parlem un dels dialectes en que es divideix la llengua catalana. Si t'interessa seguir parlant sobre el tema, t'aconselle que m'envies un missatge privat i estaré encantat d'aclarir els teus dubtes.


----------



## betulina

chics said:


> Nosaltres solem dir *blat de moro*, tot i que també tenim _panís_. És _blat de moro_ més informal que _panís_?



Hola!

Jo m'incloc entre la gent que en diu _blat de moro_; fins fa relativament poc no sabia que també se'n deia _panís_, encara que gent de prou a prop meu ho diu així. La diferència, però, no crec que sigui de registre, és només de denominació. Jo en dic així i tu en dius aixà. No crec que vagi més enllà.


----------



## bartges90

Jo dic panís. Crec que és més de la zona on es parla quan varia. Amb el dialecte central diran blat de moro, i al nord-occidental li diuen panís.
fins la pròxima 

PD: Feia temps que estava regsitrat però encara no havia vist que existia un fòrum pel Català, jajaja. Augmentaré les visites...


----------



## Sothus

És la primera vegada en la meva vida que sento un terme diferent a "blat de moro"...


----------

